# Which type is the most misunderstood?



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

TreasureTower said:


> INFJs. Opens eyes and actually looks at the thread title.
> 
> :blushed:
> 
> ...


i am going to look for a homeopathic potion to cure you of your speshul snowflake complex. while i am at it, i'll try to get a bottle with naranjo's autograph on it.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> i am going to look for a homeopathic potion to cure you of your speshul snowflake complex. while i am at it, i'll try to get a bottle with naranjo's autograph on it.












I've done some checking and there are still a few 1w2 bottle's left but I would hurry if I was you, because they already ran out of the 3w4 bottles. 

:kitteh:


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> At the level of descriptions, 6 is still the most poorly covered, *but 1* and 2 aren't too far behind, especially in the RH 'school'.


1? Really? :shocked:


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

If I'm to go by my recent interactions with my mom, 3 5 & 7 are more prone to incorrect qualities, depending on the author.
I did some explaining of 6 to her, a type my dad was too. I don't think the descriptions are all inaccurate but to act as though they all lack backbone certainly is.
People seem to think smart/intellect = 5. My mom sees me as a 5 wing but 7 integrates to that. I'm not very 5-ish.
3 & 7, it's just that some people seem more engrossed in the stereotypical aspects of those, painting 3s too much in the businesslike image, which also brings dubious ideas like thinking an artistic person is probably 4 when that could in fact be a 3 or something - it really depends on the motivation.
Maybe 7 was more in my discussion with my mom than in most E literature, she got one that delved in the basics and previously knew about it. There are quite a few people of the type I know who aren't that excessive and are pretty free-spirited, which is my preferred variety of it.

5 wins.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm adding 7 to the list. the descriptions are heavily slanted toward the Social 7, which is the _anti-gluttony_ subtype of 7. truth is, many Sp and Sx 7s couldn't give less of a shit about partying, socializing or popularity. in fact, non-Social 7s typically repulse just as many people as they attract (and like it that way). personally, I'd like to see the aggression, entitlement and lust (not to be confused with 8's brand of lust) of 7 emphasized more thoroughly in descriptions.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Tater Tot said:


> 1? Really? :shocked:


I agree. Type 1 is probably the most unfairly caricatured type of all. It doesn't help that the One subforum here is practically dead. -_-


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

Tater Tot said:


> idk if this is already a thread or not... lock it if it is.
> 
> What type has the most often inaccurate descriptions? Which one is most commonly misunderstood and prone to have people be misinformed about them? I say 2. There's way too much emphasis on the helping trait. I don't think any other type has one single trait that takes up so much of the type descriptions. It's like all that's talked about whenever 2 is mentioned. :frustrating:


Agreed. I doubt most 2s would relate to the stereotype that gets portrayed so often. Real 2s seem like something of a hybrid between 7, 8, and 9: merge-seeking, pleasing, and aggressive all at the same time.

I would also say that 9s are fairly misunderstood. Usually the integration to 3 is downplayed or ignored, but there is a very charismatic side to 9s that makes them stand out.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Tater Tot said:


> 1? Really? :shocked:





Cosmic Orgasm said:


> *Type 1*
> 
> a)The idealism of a 1 can have practical applications. Ones can be highly pragmatic, competitive and achievement-oriented. They're competency triaders, at the end of the day. Competition is overemphasized with regards to 3s, 8s and 7s. The attentional pattern of Type 1s shifts to evaluating their performance not just against their own standards but that of others as well. You'd be surprised at how competitive Ones can be.
> 
> ...





The Scorched Earth said:


> I agree. Type 1 is probably the most unfairly caricatured type of all. It doesn't help that the One subforum here is practically dead. -_-


Yes, unfairly caricatured is the perfect descriptor for both 1 and 6. Quite a few types are described somewhere in the range of poor; but where unfair caricatures are concerned, the tinfoil hat wearing conspiracy theorist/bulldog cp/sheep and the stick up the ass moral crusader lead the pack. :laughing:


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I think I've said it before, but 1's seem to be the ~forgotten~ type of the Enneagram. I don't even remember looking at the 1 board, but @The Scorched Earth saying it's dead doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Tater Tot said:


> I think I've said it before, but 1's seem to be the ~forgotten~ type of the Enneagram. I don't even remember looking at the 1 board, but @_The Scorched Earth_ saying it's dead doesn't surprise me.


It's a veritable graveyard. I guess people should start 'witch hunting' Ones, to get them some much needed press. LMFAO.

Ones, I am getting my torches, pitch forks, batons and baseball bats all out.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> It's a veritable graveyard. I guess people should start 'witch hunting' Ones, to get them some much needed press. LMFAO.
> 
> Ones, I am getting my torches, pitch forks, batons and baseball bats all out.


I believe I have some leftover pig's blood from my hostile Type Me thread.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Whatever. Y'all know it's 4s. No one understaaaaaaaands us.

:kitteh:


----------



## Pempslider (Feb 11, 2011)

Us 1w9's are spoken of as if we're robots, but we have feelings too :crying: Plus so/sx Ones such as myself can hardly appear as ones are thought of at all. 

All in all I'd say all types are caricatured or generalized, that's just how the mind conceptualizes things, though some are portrayed more unrealistic than others. 

Some hasty generalizations:
1: Judgmental, stiff, pole-up-ass, restrained, scrutinizing, robotic, self-righteous, never like bending rules
2: Always sweet, never unkind, absolutely selfless
4: Emotionally honest and upfront, irrational, avoidant and misanthropic
5: Selfish and self-preservationist, unemotional and mechanical
6: Always paranoid and insecure individuals
7: Socially outgoing "people-persons" and hard party-goers or talk show hosts


----------

